# My First Groundbreaker Corpse



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey everyone, here is the first Halloween prop I've ever built. I did this last year and just now put together a little instructable for it. My friend and I have started a blog called "DIY HARD" to catalog all of the do it yourself projects we complete. The whole thing is fairly basic at this point, and this is my first post, but I'd appreciate any feedback. It won't be limited to just haunt projects, but whatever I do will end up there. 

http://diyhard.wordpress.com


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice work, Blue!
Love the fleshtones you used, gruesome! and your how-to was well written with good pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice Blue...
good how to also


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice, he looks really cool!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very good job! Thanks so much for the step by step photos. I will give it a shot. Don't think I will close to yours though.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice work! looks really gross! very imaginative! (is that how you spell it?)


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Great How-To!! Nice Job!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very nice how-to! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great job. Looks awesome.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Great How-to. Looks great.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Really awesome! I love the screaming head!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I really like that!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that looks great!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice work & I like the write up as well!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow thats cool , and a great how to,too


----------



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words everyone!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I really like it! Great how to also!!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Looking great. I gotta get started on some of those.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks good! This evening I was planning on adding my mirror to my drop panel and watching the monday night football game and missing out on doing something halloween related. I may just start one of these while I'm watching the game. My two current ground breakers I'm sure would appreciate the company come halloween night. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

joker said:


> Looks good! This evening I was planning on adding my mirror to my drop panel and watching the monday night football game and missing out on doing something halloween related. I may just start one of these while I'm watching the game. My two current ground breakers I'm sure would appreciate the company come halloween night. Thanks for sharing!!


Haha, yea, seeing as I did this project last September/October, I spent a good chunk of my time working on it in front of the TV with newspaper spread out on the floor while watching football.

Thanks again for the compliments everyone. It makes me want to write some more Halloween how-to posts like that.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think you did great. I LOVED the RIIICOOOLLLA pic. I laughed my aass off.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Now that's a great first prop!


----------



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

dynoflyer said:


> Now that's a great first prop!


Thanks, and that's a great pic in your signature!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very well done. Nice pics and the how to was good as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Excellent work and I love your write up of the process!


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

COOL, the ground breaker is very cool, If I get the time, i will try one like yours, It would fit so nice in our yard. Thanks for the step-by-step.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That looks great. Love the icky look.


----------

